# 3 Month Old Pup



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it possible to take a 3 month old pup that has already been named and change it's name. The pup's name is lady and i'm wondering if it is possible to change it's name and still have it respond. the pup is between 3 and 4 months. thanks in advance.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nick,

I've never personally done it, but I know a trainer that did it with a 1 year old.

Although my BLM, Harley, also does answer to "Damn it!. No! and sh!head" :lol:

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It won't hurt a thing, treats help speed the process and it usaully takes a week or two.

Just about every adopted dog from the pound or rescue gets a new name.

for best results, pick a single sylable name thats easy to shout and doesn't sound like any command you currently use.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I did it with a 2 1/2 year old. When we did the name change, we tried to come up with a name that sounded similar. His name was Blackie I changed it to Easy. Then I just shortend it to "E" Didn't take long at all!


----------

